# i found a picture of bird as a baby!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and she is too cute.. my momma bird


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Haha, she is soooo cute!  She looks like she had a run in with a can of brown paint!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's the best goat.. i love her


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's adorable!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How sweet. She is really darling as a youngster!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i hope she makes a mini bird


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That's sooo cute! Those little 'birds' do get to ya don't they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol I thought you said you found a pic of a baby bird. I was like.. sooo? :ROFL: 

Speaking of birds, I have to hand feed a baby cockatiel this week :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol I thought you said you found a pic of a baby bird. I was like.. sooo? :ROFL:
> 
> Speaking of birds, I have to hand feed a baby cockatiel this week :sigh:


LOL ...so did I at first.... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

HAHA sorry for the confusion.. but my momma bird is soooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

new species......goabird...LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

here's something even funnier!

i found a picture of a bird daughter from something like 2005

its a CLONE!!

her name is takeheart foamy

i would be happy if i even just got a spotted kid.. 

but a clone would be so TIGHT


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe...that is funny....LOL.......


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Baby bird sure was a cute little doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how different they become as they grow up. Makes your heart melt to see them as babies again.


----------

